# Unicab with input switch, thru and balanced XLR out



## p_wats (Aug 1, 2019)

After some helpful posts in _this thread_ and a lot of thorough recording tests (vs going direct or my homemade ISO cab) I finally boxed up my Unicab. As usual, my splatter/spray nonsense resulted in some weird texture effects. 




 



I stole a few additions from elsewhere, like the following:


Added DI circuit to give the option of balanced XLR out (there's a regular output on a switching jack that bypasses the XLR if I want to go direct to an amp or another pedal instead). I used _this Tataylino simple DI circuit_.


Added a switch on the input to select between amp or line level, so I can choose the signal level it receives (as per the H&K Red Box schematic---thanks to* sertanksalot*)


Added a thru jack that connects directly to the input, so I can run it between my amp and speaker without blowing the transformer.

All in all it works well and will finally convince me to get rid of the 3' DIY ISO cab I built last year (10" speaker with 2 mics surrounded by sound proofing insulation---works well enough, but is large and doesn't tame the bass enough).

I also built up the H&K Red Box Classic from _the Tagboardeffects layout_to compare. It works well and has the input switching and balanced out included on the board, but didn't have the tone shaping options (the cab size toggle doesn't seem to do much for me).


----------



## zgrav (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice job customizing a project to meet your needs.  I like the enclosure too.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 1, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Nice job customizing a project to meet your needs.  I like the enclosure too.



Thanks! Yeah this really was built to suit my exact needs. I love using the direct out on my ZT Lunchbox amp and this will be perfect to make that sound more convincing. 

It was also a nerdy thrill to finally put an XLR jack in a pedal.


----------



## phi1 (Aug 1, 2019)

Did you use a 2n5486 in the di circuit?  I'm not sure I'd be able to procure one, but I assume another jfet could be subbed.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 1, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Did you use a 2n5486 in the di circuit?  I'm not sure I'd be able to procure one, but I assume another jfet could be subbed.



I used an MPF102, as per _this thread_ (which also conveniently provided a vero layout).


----------



## bergera (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice build! glad to see someone put and xlr in one. If I ever build one, I'll do the same.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 2, 2019)

bergera said:


> Nice build! glad to see someone put and xlr in one. If I ever build one, I'll do the same.



Thanks! It seemed like a good idea. I have a separate DI, but this means I can bring one less thing, which is always helpful.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 3, 2019)

Outstanding work as always. Inside and out. Love it.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 3, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Outstanding work as always. Inside and out. Love it.


Thanks! That's high praise coming from you.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Man, that is really cool! Nice job and i love the graphics.


----------



## Funnel (Aug 22, 2019)

Awesome.  I've been attempting the same thing but I have been unable to get the DI box layout to work.... I'm going to give this one a try and see how it goes.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 22, 2019)

jjjimi84 said:


> Man, that is really cool! Nice job and i love the graphics.



Thanks!



srf86 said:


> Awesome.  I've been attempting the same thing but I have been unable to get the DI box layout to work.... I'm going to give this one a try and see how it goes.



Thanks! Yeah this DI layout is very easy and seems to work well. I also built up the H&K Red Box classic from the layout at Tagboardeffects and it was good too, but not as many tone shaping options. Good luck!


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 21, 2021)

Great build. Love the PedalPCB plectrum too!


----------



## p_wats (Apr 22, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Great build. Love the PedalPCB plectrum too!



Thanks! It's been a useful build, for sure.


----------

